# Can you connect a keyboard to lifepak 12?



## Dragon Pie (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm curious if there is a way to connect a computer keyboard to lifepak 12.  It would be easier than typing something by twisting that knob all of the time.  I'd use some of the functions more such as entering the pt's name if that were possible.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 2, 2015)

...How long does it really take to enter a patient's name? I enter a first and last name, age, and incident number on every single call and it takes me less than 30 seconds to do the whole thing. 

You're not trying to type a novel on the thing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 2, 2015)

People actually enter patients name into the LPs? More of a question for me is why.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 2, 2015)

It's pretty easy... Name, age and incident on each one.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 2, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> People actually enter patients name into the LPs? More of a question for me is why.


We (and our QI people) use it to make sure the right patient's EKG and vitals are bing attached to the right charts. It stores the names in the monitor that way too so if you have to go searching for a monitor file later it's not just a wall of numbers to work through.


----------



## Dragon Pie (Aug 3, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> ...How long does it really take to enter a patient's name? I enter a first and last name, age, and incident number on every single call and it takes me less than 30 seconds to do the whole thing.
> 
> You're not trying to type a novel on the thing.


Well, you must be quick at twisting that knob.  I'm not as good at handling knobs, I guess.  It would take only a second if I had a keyboard, thus the inquiry.  Anybody have any idea if it's possible?


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 3, 2015)

Twisting and handling knobs.....Giggity


----------



## ThadeusJ (Aug 4, 2015)

I would call Physio-control and ask their team. I am sure they run diagostics using a keyboard but whether it can be used as an input device for patient information is another thing.


----------

